# New Small HT System



## Joe11554 (Oct 15, 2014)

I am new to HT being a long time 2 channel guy. I want to set up a new system in my bedroom . Due to position of 65" Panasonic Plasma in wall speakers are not possible, so on-wall speakers are my best choice.
Anyone have an opinion on the following: Integra DSX-3, Martin Logan Motion SLM-XL speakers from LFC and Martin Logan electro Motion IC for L/R Rear ceiling and Paradigm Seismic 110 Subwoffer. 
Suggestions welcome.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Joe11554 said:


> I am new to HT being a long time 2 channel guy. I want to set up a new system in my bedroom . Due to position of 65" Panasonic Plasma in wall speakers are not possible, so on-wall speakers are my best choice.
> Anyone have an opinion on the following: Integra DSX-3, Martin Logan Motion SLM-XL speakers from LFC and Martin Logan electro Motion IC for L/R Rear ceiling and Paradigm Seismic 110 Subwoffer.
> Suggestions welcome.


That certainly won't be a value based system - as all those components are likely to cost quite a bit - but it should be a nice setup for a smaller room. The subwoofer will probably be insufficient though as Paradigm is known for speakers more than subs, and the Seismic is a very old model so it lags behind current technology. You will find something like the Rythmik F12 to be far better, but I'm guessing you're looking at the Seismic due to size constraints? How large is the room (HWD) and how close will you be from the system while watching the TV?


----------



## Joe11554 (Oct 15, 2014)

Bedroom Dimensions:
Height 10 ft
width 20 ft
depth 13 ft

Size is an important consideration but I have some room to work with.
Performance is main feature without using floor standing speakers due there size and this is a bedroom. I would not want to go any larger than a bookshelf speaker such as Sonus Faber Venere 1.5 that I recently saw. I like the Martin Logan since its low profile, on the wall and out of the way.
I have a large system for music in the living room, so the main function of this system is for HT. I referenced the Paradigm since this is what a dealer suggested. Maybe he wants to get rid of old stock?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

It's possible he's looking to get rid of old stock as they probably don't sell a lot of them; very expensive and marginal performance is not a good recipe for sales. He may have also been sticking with your 'small is better theme' and that is the best product he stocks for that type of application.

The Rythmik F12 I mentioned previously also comes in an SE version with a nicer cabinet. Something a touch larger, but that comes in a multitude of different finishes, is the Seaton Sound JS-12.


----------



## Joe11554 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.

The on-wall speakers would work out best since I can not fit in-wall speaker and floor speaker would be an obstacle in the bedroom. When faced with this situation, do other just mount small book shelf speaker on the wall to get them out of the way or do they go to on-wall speakers? The three (3) Martin Logan are around $2,000 and then another $600 for two ceiling speakers.

What do others on this forum consider a very good value system (FL, FR, C, RL & RR speaker), Receiver or Pre/Pro + amp, for about $3,500 - $4,500. I mention Pre/Pro since I have two(2) Wired 4 Sound mAMP mono blocks available.

I have not ventured into HT before so I am a little lost and am looking at direction prior to spending my retirement funds. Sorry for the multiple questions and I appreciate the help. 
Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

For speakers, on-wall are about the biggest compromise in sound quality you can have. Most manufacturers go to extraordinary lengths to make their front baffle as small as possible because that helps minimize refraction (basically sound waves bouncing off the front panel and causing distortion). With on-wall speakers the entire wall becomes a baffle, the exact opposite of the desired result. In-walls would be even worse. Typically those exist as a "life style" option or for cases such as yours where standalone speakers would be difficult to accommodate. Bookshelf speakers would be better but there's the aesthetics to consider then. Ideally you want speakers to be a distance from any wall, on the back or side. That's not always possible however.

There are many variables and things to consider when deciding on a HT system so it's really not possible for anyone to just configure a setup like that I'm afraid. One of the key factors you've already provided however, budget, so that's a good start. You've given some indication about needs - everything must be small - another good piece of information. There are still some key elements left though.

For example, what really constitutes small for the speakers and subwoofer? For speakers you'll need to decide on-wall versus bookshelf as there are a few options in the former and many in the latter category. Are there any finish options more preferable than others. And the opposite, are their any you don't want. Do you like to listen with the volume up or are you more inclined to keep it down. What about personal proclivities, such as do you prefer treble or midrange over the other. Do you have issues hearing dialog. Since the center channel is arguably the most important speaker in the system it's already a key component, but if there are other considerations than it might become even more so.

The list goes on and one but my point is there are so many conditions that a generic system can't be suggested as there essentially is no such thing. If you can provide some additional detail you'll likely get several options to consider, and then from that list perhaps you can make a determination if any of them suit your needs.


----------



## Joe11554 (Oct 15, 2014)

My two channel is based on Genesis Advanced Technologies V speakers, YBA or Krell electronics, so I understand your comments and agree with you.. 

However, this system is strictly for HT, not music and as such I was hoping it would be achieved with a less demanding system? I do not have room to move speakers away from the walls but would be willing to entertain bookshelf (about 12' x 12" x 12") speakers against the wall or mounted onto the wall, which should yield an improvement over typical on-wall speakers. The HT system is in the bedroom so the sound level will be moderate, but I do like to have the capabilities for some punch when required by the movie. A more neutral or non-colored sound is preferred and most important is to present realistic vocals. The Sub-woofer should be able to handle the low frequency to complete the realism of the scene. 

I plan on a center channel for clear dialogue since this in an important consideration as I age. Performance is a prime consideration and finish is secondary.

I can use a 5.1 receiver which would probably keep the cost within budget. However, if warranted for performance, I would consider a Pre/Pro since I already have 2 mono blocks on hand. I would only need is a 3 channel amp to complete the system which wouldn't kill my budget.


----------



## Joe11554 (Oct 15, 2014)

I think I can live with the Martin SLM XL speakers even though they are on-wall with fabric covers. The fact I can get them off the floor and still get good sound is an important criteria. These are 4 ohm speakers but compatible with 4-8 ohm amps and rated at 20-140 watt. 

I also liked you recommendation for the subwoofer, so I will see if I can locate one to hear or just order it under their 30 day return policy. But from the comments I read I think it should work out fine - thanks. 

The dealer suggested the Integra DSX-3 which is a small 5.1 HT receiver. The Power Out rating is 80 Watt (4Ohm). From reading some of the comments on this forum I am having concerns over receivers. Can you make any recommendations on either a receiver or Pre/Pro + 5 channel Amp that other have been happy with so I can try listening to them locally.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you looking for a slim AVR like the DSX-3? If so, only a few company's make them. If that's the route you want to go a couple of options are...



Marantz NR1509
Cambride Audio Azur 551R
Harman Kardon AVR 1610S or 1710S

Those are all good manufacturers so it's likely the AVR's will be solid products.


----------



## Joe11554 (Oct 15, 2014)

Is is correct to presume that the current state of the art is good performance, neutral sounding units. This would mean the deciding factor is features.
I do not have to go with a small unit if a larger unit provides better performance.
thank for the help
Joe


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Every manufacturer 'voices' their equipment - electronics, speakers, subwoofers - to result in the goals their product designer(s) were after. Some will favor netural, others embellish, so a blanket statement can't be made I'm afraid. For a secondary system like you're building the electronics won't be as significant a decision as they would be in your primary setup. Your research and attention should probably be more focused on the speakers and subwoofer as they will likely impact your viewing experience the most.


----------



## wantAvote (Dec 2, 2018)

Focal produces many small HT speaker systems. Their speaker drivers have always had a very honest musical quality and their Cub Sub is tight and accurate although i believe reachs to 35-40hz (low E on a bass guitar is 41hz) you'll still feel LFE boom and blast etc etc 

Here is what i really wanted to write about. "Buying used speakers." If i were in the market looking to buy i would definitely buy the newest high quality electronics tech e.g. Denon, Krell, Onkyo and many pricier ops however when considering speakers there is no good reason to avoid used speakers from quality manufacturers like B&W, Focal (though Focal has a new poly-laminate driver worth a listen and dozens of small HT configs), Totem, Sonus Faber (also many small configs) Also there are small newer subs with 300watts pushing 12" drivers down to 20hz.

https://www.amazon.com/Focal-5-1-2-..._rd_t=40701&psc=1&refRID=1J6M2PWXDAK8PA7HR61F

Take your time -


----------



## Joe11554 (Oct 15, 2014)

My Panasonic TC-P65VT30 was considered a considered a very high quality plasma display just a few years ago. I like the idea of the TV controlling video, but wanted to ask if - you would look for a receiver with a pass-thru so the TV can control the video or would you let the receiver take control of the TV.


----------



## tgdf8 (Jan 31, 2019)

Using Integra DSX-3 for my main system. Never disappointed me


----------



## Joe11554 (Oct 15, 2014)

I assume you did not find the DSX-3 to be on the bright side of neutral, as this was my main concern. Its difficult to AB equipment here since there is only 1 dealer in the area and he has limited selection. I am going off of their comments and suggestions, but they can simply be upselling me for all I know. 

They convinced me to consider the Anthem MRX-720 for a more neutral sound. My concern over the Anthem MRX-720 is that I purchase the unit and the next week the model is upgraded. Its been 3 or 4 years since Anthem introduced this product and they are due of an upgrade. Any thoughts.


----------



## Joe11554 (Oct 15, 2014)

Based on historical performance, does anyone have any idea when Anthem should be releasing their new MRX-720 receiver?


----------

